# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Swollen abdomen

## Kimjohn8496

Zoals je kunt voorstellen dat een opgezwollen buik is me echt verontrustend en ernstig uitdagende mijn herstel. Het is ook een beetje pijnlijk. In de afgelopen week heb ik voelde me als een walvis, mijn reflectie maakte me aan het huilen, etc. .. The Doctor gecontroleerd en mijn organen zijn ok, maar zegt dat mijn darmen zijn groter dan normaal. : '(

Ik heb kennis genomen een laxeermiddel de afgelopen twee dagen, is het waarschijnlijk niet verstandig, maar ik ben het nemen van de laagst mogelijke dosis. Kan deze nog altijd het probleem erger maken maar of het alleen als ik nam ze op langere termijn?

Wat kan ik in plaats daarvan doen?

----------

